
Richard Socher, chief scientist of Salesforce AI, to depart - wavelander
https://twitter.com/RichardSocher/status/1282753286269923329
======
vanusa
What's with this puffery about C-level people "departing" from their jobs?

While the rest of us, you know, just "leave" or "quit"?

